# Installing a roof cap in a metal roof



## yulookin2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've tried searching the net and I can find any info on how to install a roof cap in a metal roof.

Thanks Darius.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 24, 2011)

What type of metal roof is it? Conceled fastener, screw down panel..and do you know the MFG of the roof panels?


----------



## joecaption (Apr 24, 2011)

Set roof cap in place and screw it down with metal roofing screws.
One trick we have done is insert the fiber strips they sell that are supposted to used to set into gutters that look like a black fiber mesh in the rasied section of the cap to keep out rain and bugs.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 24, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Set roof cap in place and screw it down with metal roofing screws.
> One trick we have done is insert the fiber strips they sell that are supposted to used to set into gutters that look like a black fiber mesh in the rasied section of the cap to keep out rain and bugs.



Thats one way to do it, but on a standing seam you make a "Z" bar and thats attached to the metal pans in between the ribs. The outside of the upper "Z" attaches to the cap so you have no exposed fasteners. You can also get perforated "Z" so you will allow for air movement.


----------



## yulookin2 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Manufactor is central states manufacturing and it's there panel loc series. it is screw down style.  

Thanks,

Darius.


----------



## yulookin2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I googled z bar and I can kinda visualize how that works, but I don't see how to protect the front edge of either the roof cap or this z bar from coming into contact with water, I'm sure that's the mostly like spot for the cap to leak. Relying just on caulk or roofing cement seems like a bad idea. I was thinking that maybe a slit needs to be cut into the metal a above my hole and then slide the front lip of the cap under that with butyl caulk around the bottom of the cap and the top with screws around the front lip and sides to keep it water tight. 


So basically I want to lap the metal roofing over the front edge of my roof cap and leave the back end of the cap on top of the metal to continue to run water like it should naturally. 

Thanks and let me know if what I am thinking is right or wrong. I want to have the game plan nailed down before I even touch the roof, obviously you don't want to wing it after you've cut a hole in the roof. 

P.s. I asked a family friend who is a roofing contractor and his best idea was to up them up at the ridge where the ridge cap would cover the front edge and install like normal. That idea makes sense but it doesn't seem like the only way this can be done. 

Thanks,

Darius.


----------



## paul52446m (Apr 24, 2011)

yulookin2 said:


> I've tried searching the net and I can find any info on how to install a roof cap in a metal roof.
> 
> Thanks Darius.



ok , let keep this simple. Take your flashing and get it centered where it goes.
 Take some sheet metal screws and fasten it down to the hi points. Now take a ball peen hammer and form it to the roof. It will stretch right in there.
 Now mark around it, unscrew it, put bead of good caulking down and screw your flashing down. Put a little caulking on top of screws . I have done many this was.  Paul


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 24, 2011)

Or, you can get foam "Closures" that fit the profile of the metal and seals against the cap.


----------



## yulookin2 (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks for all of the replies and ideas, It seems like the consensus is that a good caulk and forming the cap tight to the profile or using the closures (Which I didn't know were water proof, I thought they were just for keep bugs and stuff out of your attic.) will do the trick. 

Thanks for all of your help.

Darius.


----------

